
Detexify: handwritten symbol recognition - zrm
http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html
======
gaur
More than symbol names, I can never remember details about package options. To
set uniform margins with the geometry package, is the keyword "margin" or
"margins"? If I want to scale tgschola, is the keyword "scale" or "scaled"?
Why don't package writers anticipate this?

Similarly, depending on the font, the command to get an upright lowercase
alpha is either \upalpha, \alphaup, \otheralpha, or something else. Why?

------
splitbrain
[http://shapecatcher.com/](http://shapecatcher.com/) does the same for unicode
symbols.

~~~
amelius
Interesting, but not always accurate:

[http://i.imgur.com/q3AZbun.png](http://i.imgur.com/q3AZbun.png)

------
CGamesPlay
If you coupled this with a smartphone app, it would be a great note-taking app
or homework-solving app for college.

~~~
e12e
The Samsung Note3 (and presumably later versions) come with S Note (which I
just found is also available for windows[1]) -- and does a decent job of
translating hand-drawn equations (eg sum over x=0 to infinity for 1/x). Not
sure about the pc version (yet). Might be worth looking at for those that have
a windows tablet/device with stylus input.

[ed: Doesn't appear to be a feature of the windows/desktop app :-( ]

[1]
[http://www.samsung.com/uk/apps/mobile/snote/](http://www.samsung.com/uk/apps/mobile/snote/)

------
rawnlq
This is also pretty good:
[https://webdemo.myscript.com/#/demo/equation](https://webdemo.myscript.com/#/demo/equation)

Recognizes full equations and even sends it to wolfram alpha to compute result

~~~
IanCal
That was really fun, thanks.

------
Elv13
I looked around and found this open source one
[http://cat.prhlt.upv.es/mer/](http://cat.prhlt.upv.es/mer/) It work very
well!

------
Xcelerate
This is awesome. Trying to figure out the name of some symbol I'm looking for
has always been a pain.

------
hcs
This was extremely handy back when I was writing papers, many thanks to the
dev.

